# books/literature



## wasted24 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got off my first run and I'm kicking it back for a little bit and of course already fuckin miss it. While the time being i checked out "Hobo" from the library and love it, does anyone here have any recommandations for books about the road? Thanks :drinking:


----------



## Bendixontherails (Sep 25, 2008)

Here:

Books - Squat the Planet Forums

Good reads - Squat the Planet Forums

any suggestions for reading material? - Squat the Planet Forums


----------



## wasted24 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks, sorry bout that.


----------

